# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  to buy bulk or not?

## bones

if you do your own shopping then you noticed 
prices are just stupid expensive and the petrol 
increase is just around the corner now i cant 
eat stones or dirt and living on water will kill 
you because of all the poisons in it 

my thinking is to buy bulk every two months 
to save on petrol maybe get a good deal 
buying bulk anyone tried it?

----------


## AndyD

Maybe try finding some likeminded people in your area and form a consumer cooperative.

----------

bones (12-Mar-15)

----------


## roryf

Do a bit of research on how stokvels operate.These people have amazing buying power.

----------

bones (12-Mar-15)

----------


## bones

just looking to make my life a bit more affordable
prices are on the up and good clients are on the
endangered species list almost time to pack up 
and go downunder australia seems to be looking 
for good people and face it we are almost 
obligated to find a new home maybe it is time

----------

